# Johnny Depp Sets Sail on Fourth 'Pirates' Movie



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/movie-talk-pirates-4.html


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

And no Orlando Bloom or Kiera Knightley.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Yep. Thread already started: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164690&highlight=depp


----------

